# mud minnows in north myrtle/cherry grove



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

is there any good places in north myrtle/cherry grove to put a minnow trap for mud minnows i was thinking that a minnow trap with some cat food might be easier than trowing a cast net any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Try behind houses in cherry grove.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

number one playground in north myrtle beach;
53 avenue north in cherry grove,
canals around there are among to best places to catch bait from minnows, mullet, crabs, and a decent spot to fish. the residental area is great, but hard to acces without tresspassing on private property.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

finger mullet are very plentiful and will be for the next two months, and are what eveything is eating now, I would advise the cast net, you can not miss.


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks for the advice every one where can i castnet finger mullet also ill be staying at the pelican motel and its right on the beach is the fishing on the beach right a the motel good and will there be any mullet around there


----------

